

Mitt Romney: 120.000 new Twitter followers in 2 days. All robots? - defied
http://engagor.com/mitt-romneys-120-000-new-twitter-followers-all-robots/

======
DocFeind
This makes no sense, possibly the intentional faking to make him look bad
does, but it still seems silly. No way a new poli account is going to come
close to Obamas, the timing makes it near impossible. One is old and was
benefited by the first round of suggested users, the other is near crippled by
the now impossible. Not that I like politics but this is so odd to me for some
reason it just strikes me as silly no matter how or why it is happening.

~~~
sp332
All the accounts I checked (ok two) look like they're part of a spam ring.

~~~
DocFeind
Sounds like the new normal for twitter. I keep seeing 'get more real
followers' ads all over these days. They promise 1000s of them all 'real' but
I would be willing to bet, they are all bots.

